# fs: juvenile albino bronze corys



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

$3 ea or 6 for $15

pick up in Port Coquitlam or at Lougheed or Braid Station
cash or paypal


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry for the chatter, but what are your snails all piled up on in the first pic? 

On the positive side, you get a free bump. Nice cories.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't mind the 'chatter', since I like to talk about food when I rehome fish and shrimp

they're piled on something called Critter Crumbs, one of my 2 favorite foods for cats, loaches, SAEs, shrimp and snails. The other is Bottom Bites.

I get them at the auction: Foods - for aquatic livestock


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

b u m p - about a dozen left


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

I'll take some.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^sent you a pm


----------



## fishinmind (Sep 10, 2010)

What about me? Am I good for 6 ? Fishman21 will pickup next trip to the Island.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I have yours stashed away safely


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

and gone. there's a bunch that just hatched and will be ready to move in about a month.


mods - no 'close' option showing for this thread. please close


----------



## bcman (Mar 15, 2011)

still available ? thks


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

and a new group ready to go - about 3 cm now.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

this weeks bump


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

there's a nice group ranging from 3 to 4 cm. robust, healthy and raring to go!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

can you hold 6 for me til my next visit?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

With pleasure (you're coming in before Labour Day, right? 

That leaves 5 or 6, ranging in size from 2.5cm to 4cm.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

LMAO!!! indeed, i think i'll be making a trip in that way in the next few weeks....lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

One group is in a heated tank, the other in a room temperature (unheated) aquarium. Do you have a preference?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

well all my tanks are heated so it would probably be less stress to get the ones that are used to that i guess. i didn't even know you could keep corys without a heater.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, I'll set aside the group that are in with the bristlenose fry They're a tad smaller than the cool water group (in with some unpaired killie females) but not by much.

Bronze corydoras do fine at average room temp, and peppered (C. paleatus) corydoras actually prefer cooler water. My peppereds only breed when the base temp in their tank is 22C or less.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gone pending pu


----------

